# OH DEAR



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Well after our usual sunday night antics this sunday was not a good night for skylines 2 friends of mine crashed there cars.1st crash was my mate in a gts 33 he clipped a armco avoiding another car that didn't even stop to see if he was ok, resulted in a nice scrape down the drivers side 
2nd crash was poor driving in poor conditions i think but could also have been mechanical failure but unlikely to ever find out, this was a 33 GTR doing about 75 mph he spun the car hit 2 roadside posts up and over a kirb accros grass down a 2ft drop into layby facing the wrong way.Drivers door totalled dent in rear quarter front wing, 2 smashed alloys n/s front wing,o/s bottom balljoint totally snapped,cv joint ripped appart and snapped.Luckly both drivers was un hurt.I assume this could be caused if the bottom ball joint snapped first and caused him to spin.Just gald mine is broke and sat in the garage 

pics 
Photo: 221020062533 | lucky accident album | Dan6600 | Fotki.com
Photo: 221020062532 | lucky accident album | Dan6600 | Fotki.com
Photo: 221020062534 | lucky accident album | Dan6600 | Fotki.com
Photo: 221020062536 | lucky accident album | Dan6600 | Fotki.com
Photo: 221020062538 | lucky accident album | Dan6600 | Fotki.com
_________________


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Be honest now.

Were they driving like to55ers? Or just unlucky?


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

What are your 'usual' antics then..?


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Trev said:


> Be honest now.
> 
> Were they driving like to55ers? Or just unlucky?


could have been a bit of both.



GTR WANNABE said:


> What are your 'usual' antics then..?
> 
> The ones that alot of people don't like:flame: , but what does your opinion matter your just a wannabe :chuckle: We know the price we pay for driving how we do and we pay it without question so any negative comments SAVE YOUR BREATH AND TELL SOMEONE WHO GIVES A CRAP


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

These things happen, Shame to damage such nice cars though...

I really must get to one of these sunday night jobs sometime.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

car killer said:


> We know the price we pay for driving how we do and we pay it without question


What about the person coming the other way that gets collected by one of your clan members running out of talent? Do they pay the price too - do they have a choice?


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

dan0h said:


> What about the person coming the other way that gets collected by one of your clan members running out of talent? Do they pay the price too - do they have a choice?


was there any mention of where this took place gob shite.

You obviously cant read, so instead of trying to read into something you should actually read what i put..

SAVE YOUR BREATH AND TELL SOMEONE WHO GIVES A CRAP


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

No, there is no mention - instead you show photographs from the side of the road - So... You wrecked the car and then pushed it onto a main road to photograph it?


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> These things happen, Shame to damage such nice cars though...
> 
> I really must get to one of these sunday night jobs sometime.


You do mate this sunday coming is going to be a good one as it's the last one off the year before our LEGAL (please read you thick idiots) i said LEGAL meet that takes place on private land which as some of you on here are old you will probably know of him,is owned by the drummer out of the schwaddy waddies or something like that LOLHe charges a £2 membership fee and than then £1 after that with membership card.


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

f$$kin ell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im glad i dont hang about with you and all your lot!!!!!!
feel well and truely gutted for your friends mate:bawling: :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

cars off the road now m8, will catch up with you sometime at some pub so i can find out when and where once im back on the road next year.


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

car killer said:


> could have been a bit of both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

GTR WANNABE said:


> car killer said:
> 
> 
> > could have been a bit of both.
> ...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

who on Puntosports is that? I used to help run that place

mook


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

reguarding sunday nights.
-= MFN =- Bike Night Live Bands Cruising Sunday -= MFN =-


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

car killer said:


> Now a question for you wannabe....
> WHERES YOUR SKYLINE?????


LOL... you just cant help yourself can you ?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

That's going to cost a hell of a lot to put the GT-R right


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

hold on

who has armco on thier private land

and more importantly, why, if he binned the 33 on private land did you move ito onto the main road, and slam it into the side of a punto?

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

the silence suggests they overcooked it on the way home or to the "legal" cruise

the truth will out.

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

lol, word on the street says...

"basically the guy binned it at about 80imo and if me and matt and another matt had not ran out the way hed of hit us all at speed, it came to a rest wrong way round in the layby after smacking matts rear end, with his missus in the car."

mook


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

car killer said:


> The ones that alot of people don't like:flame: , but what does your opinion matter your just a wannabe :chuckle: We know the price we pay for driving how we do and we pay it without question so any negative comments SAVE YOUR BREATH AND TELL SOMEONE WHO GIVES A CRAP



I will be careful not to put anything negative then:nervous: 

The weather on Sunday was appalling. Surprised you lot were still out. I was worried when I saw the post that it was you Wayne 

It is easy for people to point the finger but I guess that most of us are petrol heads and we may have done a few illegal activities when we were younger (old timer speak:chuckle: ) Trouble is eventually there are fatalities (still visit the grave of someone who died driving too fast in their car some years back).

Glad Sunday night did not result in that ending for you.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> lol, word on the street says...
> 
> "basically the guy binned it at about 80imo and if me and matt and another matt had not ran out the way hed of hit us all at speed, it came to a rest wrong way round in the layby after smacking matts rear end, with his missus in the car."
> 
> mook


As I said 



> Trouble is eventually there are fatalities.
> 
> Glad Sunday night did not result in that ending for you.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

elaboration...

_Aup mate, it was me matt and matt stood near were they race up and down or 'fly' as they call it.

1. How has he found my fotki photo account, i took the photos after me an user: GT Matt got the skyline driver and his passenger out the totalled skyline while Punti Coog attended to his girlfriend who was in his car at the time.

Basically i said above he must of been doing 80 at least coming off the M1 roundabout, lost the back end and it came carrering towards me matt and matt who were stood on the grass banking between layby and road (which is raised on a 2ft K-kurb). We saw him loose it and head our way (we were the only 3 there stood talkign about pierburg valves) it smashed straight through two chubby concrete bolards like they wasnt even there, hit the outside kurb, became airborn, mounted the 2ft kurb on our side, came right for us (we ran naturally) as it came to were we was stood it came off the 2ft kurb backwards and scrapped the floor backwards and hit Matts GT. Aoart from been nearly KO'd we worked the problem straight away before the cruisenotts ramel of meat heads ran over.

Another user off here with a yellow GT2 pulled up and i sold him a spare fuel filter i had, he tootled off then minutes late that Liner just landed there, narrowlly (as in a few feet) missing me and the 2matts and then hit his poor car, repairable but a ****ign kick in the teeth non-the-less.

If taht other lad had not gone there is no doubt his car would be a write off and it would of crashed into Matts and probably mine..._

The Skyline owner wasnt hurt although his drivers side was pure-****ed up, no tyre on drivers front and the passenegr front was bent to the shape of a kurb, both snapped and hanging off.

The sad thing is CruiseNotts just took over, told us to move our cars so they could get the skyline into the layby so the police wouldnt be attracted!!! apart form about 100folks twating about... And once we had the guys details moved on and left matts car at other matts house.


Bottom line mook, that guy was driving like a cockmaster and way outside his own limits, and thats been said by the clear-eyed and real life peopel on crusienotts who had seen him that night...


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

I just hope you never have to change your username to CAR/PEOPLE KILLER.
Seriously, why would you post a thread like this?? You know how other users will react?? There are alot of Skyline owners trying to reverse the image that the general population has for "street racers", and you could care less.....
I admire any driver who can push their car to the absolute limits and beyond. I just hope you are careful where and when you do it.....


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

At least they wasted there cars and not other motorists ,so at least some good has come of it.


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

thought this would help lighten the tone here

Taken from the posters pics ..hehehehehehe
Photo: 140920062369 | Me album | Dan6600 | Fotki.com


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Board Message


Flyers

parkers


man i feel so old!!!!!


lmfao


mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

incidently, if you can read that last link

incredible attitiude amongst this scene

essentially the car that was parked and got hit was as much at fault as the Skyline, for parking there

perhaps trevor mcdonald was right?



mook


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

car killer said:


> was there any mention of where this took place gob shite.
> 
> You obviously cant read, so instead of trying to read into something you should actually read what i put..
> 
> SAVE YOUR BREATH AND TELL SOMEONE WHO GIVES A CRAP


Watch the personal abuse please. :sadwavey:

So am I right in thinking that the general gist of this thread is that some numpty trashed their car street racing?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

not racing "flying"

basically giving it the big un in front of a crowd to show what a good driver they are

apparently

mook


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

nottingham has been really big in the car scene for yrs and there has always been racing that is what atracts people, just like it had attracted the lads in the puntos,who was actually racing round like twats about 20 min before the crash.That was with women in the car aswell, which imo is quite a bad thing to do.Anyway there is a group of people that do go out later at night on roads where there is little chance of seeing any joe public.But the problem is it also attracts attention from people who treat it like Fast and Furious LOL.
The point some of the people on Cruise Notts is trying to make is people that do come out to watch such behavour should know the risks involved,just like there is risks in any kind of motor racing.Now think about waching untrained drivers trying to drive fast.WOULD YOU GO AND WATCH
The skyline driver has done the right thing and the lads punto will be put back to it's original condition.
I do not condone street racing and the lad in the gts hit the armco travelling the M1 avoiding another car that swerved into his path.Just thought i would clear that up.
Also the lad in the gtr, it is looking toward a broken ball joint that caused an accident.
Cheers and thankyou


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

skykit said:


> thought this would help lighten the tone here
> 
> Taken from the posters pics ..hehehehehehe
> Photo: 140920062369 | Me album | Dan6600 | Fotki.com



This has always been a problem when taking small children to a large DIY Store. Especially when they have a few mock-up bathrooms, complete with un-plumbed in toilets dotted around :chuckle:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

car killer said:


> The point some of the people on Cruise Notts is trying to make is people that do come out to watch such behavour should know the risks involved,just like there is risks in any kind of motor racing.Now think about waching untrained drivers trying to drive fast.WOULD YOU GO AND WATCH


Except that at any organised Motor Racing event, there is a lot more than the kerb and two concrete bollards between to un-trained drivers and the public ... 

Save your pennies, and do a proper track day :thumbsup:


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh dear me....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

car killer said:


> who was actually racing round like twats about 20 min before the crash.


guy in the gold gt says...

There was one punto having a go and he wasnt with us, Me (Dan), matt and matt turned up together drove down past where everyone was (speed limit of 70mph) not exceeding 60at the most, going round the roundabout over the M1 and into the layby where we was the whole time, how would you know when you have your head so far up your own **** you cant see **** all. Stop bullshitting and tryign to pass the blame or even pinning anything on us three who was out the way minding out own business! Wish i had twisted matts arm that bit more into ringing the plod cus if it was my car i would have.... Prick.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

in addition, isn't it common practice for insurance compannies to surf the web when presented with wild claims?

mook


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

car killer said:


> Well after our usual sunday night antics this sunday was not a good night for skylines 2 friends of mine crashed there cars.
> 
> I assume this could be caused if the bottom ball joint snapped first and caused him to spin.
> 
> ...



Ball joints don't just snap without warning. There's usually rattles, dodgy geometry, etc. to give warning of failure. Sounds like driver error.

Miguel.


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> in addition, isn't it common practice for insurance compannies to surf the web when presented with wild claims?
> 
> mook


Indeed.

There was a guy on Mazdarotaryclub recently who binned his car. There was no suggestion (or at least, from what he posted) that he was thrashing it. His insurance company scanned the various forums for his name/numberplate, and when they hit a match with his username, went back through his old posts. They discovered that he'd posted in the past about being on a trackday. Again, no details further than that. His insurance company voided his premium and refused to pay out on the basis that he'd been 'racing'.

So it's a good job there's no posts about any racing or dangerous driving that might have led up to this incident anywhere. And a good job there's no photos of this guy's numberplate or anything.










(good job there's no police reading this)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

stu0x said:


> (good job there's no police reading this)


Indeed


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

stu0x said:


> Indeed.
> 
> There was a guy on Mazdarotaryclub recently who binned his car. There was no suggestion (or at least, from what he posted) that he was thrashing it. His insurance company scanned the various forums for his name/numberplate, and when they hit a match with his username, went back through his old posts. They discovered that he'd posted in the past about being on a trackday. Again, no details further than that. His insurance company voided his premium and refused to pay out on the basis that he'd been 'racing'.
> 
> ...


hahahahahahaha :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 


Good one Stu0x


Mick


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

my father inlaw is in the cid,and belive me they trawl all the car forums looking for stuff like this.

i know of at least one case were someone was prosecuted through bragging on car forums about a crime commited.

a word of warning be careful what you say especially, keyboard warriors.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

This behaviour costs us all in insurance. I hope you pay the price.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Have you never heard of Trackdays?
To call this form of behaviour motorsport is a joke!!!

Brings a bad name to Skylines and hikes our insurance up.


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

carterjohn said:


> my father inlaw is in the cid,and belive me they trawl all the car forums looking for stuff like this.


they should be out catching muggers and rapists imo


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

depends on what section you work on m8,in this day and age a lot of crime happens on the internet.

lets see if you come out with the same comments after your id has been stolen and your bank accounts emptied. :thumbsup:


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

carterjohn said:


> depends on what section you work on m8,in this day and age a lot of crime happens on the internet.
> 
> lets see if you come out with the same comments after your id has been stolen and your bank accounts emptied. :thumbsup:


so he plays on the internet all day then? sounds like a tough job, gotta have time for the donuts I guess


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

carterjohn said:


> depends on what section you work on m8,in this day and age a lot of crime happens on the internet.
> 
> lets see if you come out with the same comments after your id has been stolen and your bank accounts emptied. :thumbsup:



Er I think your missing the sarcasm,Stoux is in the force.


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

bah, my fun's always ruined


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

R32 Combat said:


> This behaviour costs us all in insurance. I hope you pay the price.


Ditto! 

:GrowUp:


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

quality avatar Stu0x...:chuckle:


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

stu0x said:


> bah, my fun's always ruined


name,rank and number :nervous: 

i allways defend him,he is handy to have on side


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

I swapped my number for a suit, just like your father-in-law


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

stealth said:


> Er I think your missing the sarcasm,Stoux is in the force.


Killjoy. lol


----------



## sfgtr (May 28, 2005)

first off i have seen that gtr before a few weeks ago at a motorway junction near an airport:chuckle: , i looked lovely, shame he trashed it:sadwavey: 
those of you posting about trackdays, good idea except for the small problem of cash, i'd love to do a track day but to start an average trackday cost's £120 then after you've replaced brake pad's, tyres, engine oil and filter fuel ect ect you can look at easy £200+ for a day!!!! i don't think street racing is the most sensible thing to do but you can see why. and before you all start going on about how you don't have to change or replace this or that remember some of us cannot afford oil coolers, project mu big brake conversions ect ect so stuff don't last as long. or that track day cost's even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I just can't believe people do more than the speed limits in this country.
Its Shocking.

Mick


----------



## Zero (Jun 15, 2006)

sfgtr said:


> first off i have seen that gtr before a few weeks ago at a motorway junction near an airport:chuckle: , i looked lovely, shame he trashed it:sadwavey:
> those of you posting about trackdays, good idea except for the small problem of cash, i'd love to do a track day but to start an average trackday cost's £120 then after you've replaced brake pad's, tyres, engine oil and filter fuel ect ect you can look at easy £200+ for a day!!!! i don't think street racing is the most sensible thing to do but you can see why. and before you all start going on about how you don't have to change or replace this or that remember some of us cannot afford oil coolers, project mu big brake conversions ect ect so stuff don't last as long. or that track day cost's even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry officer, I know I was racing/driving like a twat/driving beyond my ability/flashing my c*ck out of the window of my Jap supercar and it's illegal - but I can't afford a trackday.

WTF????!!!!

Buy your car, enjoy it legally and if you can't afford to enjoy it to it's full extent then buy something else.

Like a push-bike.

This thread makes me almost physically sick. And the majority of people on this forum (and others) are paying through the nose in insurance premiums as a result.

Please continue your d*ck-waving, as I for one won't be rising to the bait if you reply (illiterately). I have better things to do with my life. I just hope you don't kill anyone in the pursuit of your thrills.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Car Killer? - nuff said

I'm speechless with the stupidity of posting this anyway

Oh and Stuox - yeah, love the avatar - Inspector Burnside eh?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

sfgtr said:


> first off i have seen that gtr before a few weeks ago at a motorway junction near an airport:chuckle: , i looked lovely, shame he trashed it:sadwavey:
> those of you posting about trackdays, good idea except for the small problem of cash, i'd love to do a track day but to start an average trackday cost's £120 then after you've replaced brake pad's, tyres, engine oil and filter fuel ect ect you can look at easy £200+ for a day!!!! i don't think street racing is the most sensible thing to do but you can see why. and before you all start going on about how you don't have to change or replace this or that remember some of us cannot afford oil coolers, project mu big brake conversions ect ect so stuff don't last as long. or that track day cost's even more!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Go and buy a shitter then mate.

Mick


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

no dissrespect to you boys in nottinghamshire,but lets face it it was only a matter of time befor a thread was posted about a off on one of yor night time jollys.as we all know of your liking for the FAST AND FURIOUS .well hopfully something good may come out of it like you realise you cant drive fast:squintdan and you slow down:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

nismoman said:


> no dissrespect to you boys in nottinghamshire,but lets face it it was only a matter of time befor a thread was posted about a off on one of yor night time jollys.as we all know of your liking for the FAST AND FURIOUS .well hopfully something good may come out of it like you realise you cant drive fast:squintdan and you slow down:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

can i just say....., the majority of meets dont end up in people driving like [email protected]

these things are inevitable, irrelevant of the type of car!

i have been to various meets for the past 10yrs. and the majority of people are usually there to appreciate great cars and meet fellow enthuiasts - me included.
i always drive safely, because losing my licence would mean losing my job!

*sometimes though i like to hear about mental things.. rebellious etc. (just as long as no-one gets hurt) so in that context - Great post.*


----------



## Zero (Jun 15, 2006)

nick the tubman said:


> can i just say....., the majority of meets dont end up in people driving like [email protected]
> 
> these things are inevitable, irrelevant of the type of car!
> 
> ...


Well said 



nick the tubman said:


> *sometimes though i like to hear about mental things.. rebellious etc. (just as long as no-one gets hurt) so in that context - Great post.*


But now I am beyond the point of despair :runaway: It's not mental in the positive sense, it's just downright stupid.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

PMSL 
i love stiring, it's so easy.
There is nothing wrong with my car, it has not been crashed. 
Anyother i don't really care about. The skyline is not my problem just thought i would post on here and have a giggle at all the comments.
I didn't drive sunday night actually because the conditions was not right for me.Thats why i have full no-claims and no points i drive to conditions and my own limits and not beyond them.:chuckle: and for the record i have done a few track days aswell and run at the pod a fair few times.Also done one or 2 driving days aswell.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

JAZZ


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

nick the tubman said:


> can i just say....., the majority of meets dont end up in people driving like [email protected]
> 
> these things are inevitable, irrelevant of the type of car!
> 
> ...


ooooooooo becarefull you will get frowned upon.
But not by me i like your attitude towards the said subject :chuckle: :bowdown1:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

true.... it is stupid. but you cannot deny that sometimes people like to read about silly, insane things???...
its just nature! and ultimately I dont agree with it..

its like watching police, camera, action - same thing really.just so happens he is a member of GTROC.


----------



## Zero (Jun 15, 2006)

nick the tubman said:


> true.... it is stupid. but you cannot deny that sometimes people like to read about silly, insane things???...
> its just nature! and ultimately I dont agree with it..
> 
> its like watching police, camera, action - same thing really.just so happens he is a member of GTROC.


Fair point - just a shame when it's people within the club that make the rest of us look like idiots  

Obviously not targeted at you Nick, but to act like a tit, backtrack on your posts and then claim you just like to wind people up...well I've got better things to do with my life. Like drive


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Newera said:


> Ball joints don't just snap without warning. There's usually rattles, dodgy geometry, etc. to give warning of failure. Sounds like driver error.
> 
> Miguel.


Yeah driver error being that the stereo was too loud for him to hear the car falling apart around him!!:chairshot


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Zero said:


> Fair point - just a shame when it's people within the club that make the rest of us look like idiots
> 
> true again. i love skylines for the sheer ability and coolness of the car - and not when it has become folklore of things going wrong!
> 
> i dont think it will make us look like idiots if they read all of the posts.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Shame on them.


Mick


----------



## toddrb30gtr (Nov 10, 2005)

car killer said:


> The skyline driver has done the right thing and the lads punto will be put back to it's original condition. *AHHHH NO ITS BEEN IN AN ACCIDENT!!!!! NO MATTER HOW GOOD THE GUY PUTTING THE BODY FILLER ON IS!!!!!!!*
> I do not condone street racing and the lad in the gts hit the armco travelling the M1 avoiding another car that swerved into his path.Just thought i would clear that up. * SPEEDING WAS HE??????????*
> Also the lad in the gtr, it is looking toward a broken ball joint that caused an accident. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA:chuckle: *SURE IT WASNT A RABBIT, TYRE BLEW,,,,,,, OH WAIT NO IT WAS A BALL-----S UP!!!!!!!!!!*
> Cheers and thankyou


GROW UP!!!!!!!!!!!!:GrowUp: :GrowUp: :GrowUp:


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

toddrb30gtr said:


> GROW UP!!!!!!!!!!!!:GrowUp: :GrowUp: :GrowUp:


with a coment like that and a sig like what you have got has made my morning.
DRIVE IT LIKE YOU STOLE IT............. think you need to have a chat to yourself in the mirror.:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :GrowUp:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Some interesting comments being made.

Trackdays are not racedays. Only racing is at pod, time attack, sprints, proper racing and road racing. road racing being the cheapest (as long as you do not go to court as result ). If they spot you racing on a trackday, you will be black flagged.

Interesting comment on the car meets. I can remember some skyline only meets where we have had some very fast flybys (in the wet as well). These days they are usually frowned upon.

On the subject of this thread. If you do it, do and do it, but keep it to yourself. Legit motorsport however, it may cost more to do, but you can come on here and brag and get a pat on the back. Even do a regular write up in skylines magazine:chuckle:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

car killer said:


> with a coment like that and a sig like what you have got has made my morning.
> DRIVE IT LIKE YOU STOLE IT............. think you need to have a chat to yourself in the mirror.:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :GrowUp:


Todd, you have shot yourself in the foot:chuckle:


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

stu0x said:


> so he plays on the internet all day then? sounds like a tough job, gotta have time for the donuts I guess


Sounds just like you!


----------



## toddrb30gtr (Nov 10, 2005)

car killer said:


> with a coment like that and a sig like what you have got has made my morning.
> DRIVE IT LIKE YOU STOLE IT............. think you need to have a chat to yourself in the mirror.:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :GrowUp:


yer on a track tossa!!!!!!


----------



## toddrb30gtr (Nov 10, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> Todd, you have shot yourself in the foot:chuckle:



how is that???????


----------



## toddrb30gtr (Nov 10, 2005)

this is way i said grow up car killer!!!!!! PM ME THAT I NEED A BLOODY COMPUTER SCREEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

was there any mention of where this took place gob shite.

You obviously cant read, so instead of trying to read into something you should actually read what i put..

SAVE YOUR BREATH AND TELL SOMEONE WHO GIVES A CRAP...............

(please read you thick idiots)

YOU PUT A POST ON A PUBLIC FORUM THEN HAVE A GO AT PEOPLE GIVING THERE OPINION!!!!!!!!!!! THATS WHY I SAID GROW UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Calm down eh? And watch it with the personal insults please.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

toddrb30gtr said:


> how is that???????


By using that signature.....

Can you change your signature to be ......

DRIVE IT ON A TRACK LIKE YOU STOLE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

cheers
Dave


----------



## toddrb30gtr (Nov 10, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> By using that signature.....
> 
> Can you change your signature to be ......
> 
> ...



ahhh what ever mate... it wasnt about my signature!!!!!!!!!!! y bother


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

This thread makes me laugh... Some people getting irate, others taking the "Mick" and others stirring the pot.

It's like on one side there's those who don't condone "illegal driving" and on the other side, there's those who have a disregard for the laws of the UK and do condone illegal driving....

But we're all here because we're enthusiasts for one of the quickest & most capable production road cars made....

There's some irony there somewhere... 

Aren't we all guilty of speeding at some point? Or are there really people on this thread who own or aspire to have high performance cars like GT-R's and never drive beyond the speed limits? (Stu0x excluded of course...   ).

I'm a self confessed habitual speeder. I break the speed limits regularly (So do many Japanese Motorists). 
This thread makes me feel fortunate I don't live in the UK where speeding's become so anti social in the last 15 years... Driving at the speed limit and watching the speedo all the time's so boring it puts me to sleep...

On the other hand, driving like a twat beyond your abilities or the conditions available is just plain stupid wherever you do it - (whether on the road or on the track) as the owner of the white GT-R has probably discovered to his detriment....There's safe places to speed and others that aren't  

Just so we know....All those who have never driven illegally, or gotten carried away behind the wheel please say "ay"!  

Miguel.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Amazed I missed this one.
I'm just glad to see that a vast majority of users on this forum frown upon antics such as this.

It IS easy to make assumptions based on a few photos, but the evidence around does indicate tomfoolery.

I've always tried to maintain a respectable attitude towards street racing. It's a blatant liar that says he doesn't abuse speed limits. But anyone who oversteps their abilities or their cars abilities in such shockingly poor conditions deserves no less than what we've seen.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

There's some irony there somewhere...!

I agree.

I think the point is that it is one thing to enjoy a spirited drive with consideration for the prevailing conditions and other road users and another to 'large it' in front of a crowd then blame the ensuing mayhem on a 'ball joint failure'.

Brain failure more like.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Can I just add, personally, that I think street cruises are always bad news - everything about them just reeks.
You're out doing crazy things with a bunch of people you hardly know.
I make a point of never going out in a car with people you don't know. Are they hot tempered? Are they show offs? Can they control that car?

Here's a couple of classics:
YouTube - Dumb Driver
YouTube - Guy owned by his car, showing off


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Blow Dog said:


> Can I just add, personally, that I think street cruises are always bad news - everything about them just reeks.
> You're out doing crazy things with a bunch of people you hardly know.
> I make a point of never going out in a car with people you don't know. Are they hot tempered? Are they show offs? Can they control that car?
> 
> ...


I think it depends where you are.... I've been to street drifting meets in Japan where there's 50 cars sliding up and down a hill, or Touge at night or C1 on a saturday night. Although there's speed, there's very rarely any accidents involving 2 cars and I've never seen - God forbid, people watching be involved in accidents. 

People tend to drive within their limits and respect the conditions... Majority are cars owners who I have never met before yet they're usually friendly and willing to lend a hand if there's a breakdown, or similar. 

Difference here is if you're quicker, the person in front doesn't feel the need to beat you and large it at all costs... He just lets you or you let him go in front. Here, people are out to have fun and enjoy the scene, meet new friends and socialise, not hell bent on proving themselves as better than others. 

Miguel.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Newera said:


> I think it depends where you are.... I've been to street drifting meets in Japan where there's 50 cars sliding up and down a hill, or Touge at night or C1 on a saturday night. Although there's speed, there's very rarely any accidents involving 2 cars and I've never seen - God forbid, people watching be involved in accidents.
> 
> People tend to drive within their limits and respect the conditions... Majority are cars owners who I have never met before yet they're usually friendly and willing to lend a hand if there's a breakdown, or similar.
> 
> ...


The difference is a cutural one though isn't it? respect (or lack thereof) for others around you.

Simon


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

and Miguel, not forget to mention that most jap. car maniacs, who are owners of tuned cars with lots of expensive goodies, are not interested of blowing up the car in first place or just ruin thier life and life style by showing off that they can also drive an NSX in the rain on the C1 . . . .for exemple.
I do push a car on the Nagoya ring @night, but that's not an impulsive decision that comes over me, but a clear tought of what I am doing, where, when and with who! That knowledge comes from a capable passion, beeing dump on the road comes form impulsive incapacity.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

:chuckle: :chuckle: 
Found some crooz footage for you killer !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icg5LMgLu-M&mode=related&search= 

cheers cokey


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Simonh said:


> The difference is a cutural one though isn't it? respect (or lack thereof) for others around you.
> 
> Simon


Exactly. I don't know anything about the Japan "street racing" scene but over here it basically equates to not giving a f**k about anyone else on the road, driving beyond your capabilities in cars that aren't fit for purpose. There are exceptions of course, but they are few and far between.

I'm with Cem on the whole street cruising/racing scene - I personally believe fundamentally they have anti-social/illegal intentions & motives at their core. I will happily break the speed limit as and when I feel appropriate, and I don't think the argument of "you have a fast car, why aren't you driving like a madman everywhere??? you dont deserve it!" applies - just because I choose not to drive on the edge of grip and/or ability on the road with other road users on.

As Cem touched on - you can't predict anything about what other people are going to do during these cruises, least of all the general public just driving about trying to get from A to B. At least with a track day you have restrictions (the track) in place, and even then you see muppets driving beyond their capabilities and without respect for other drivers.....

The fact is you're not going to find any cruise "where there's 50 cars sliding up and down a hill, or Touge at night or C1 on a saturday night" over here.. it's just idiots with overblown perceptions of both their car and their own ability terrorising other road users for kicks.


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

JB. said:


> Sounds just like you!


Wow, you really decoded my subtle irony, well done.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Durzel said:


> Exactly. I don't know anything about the Japan "street racing" scene but over here it basically equates to not giving a f**k about anyone else on the road, driving beyond your capabilities in cars that aren't fit for purpose. There are exceptions of course, but they are few and far between.
> 
> The fact is you're not going to find any cruise "where there's 50 cars sliding up and down a hill, or Touge at night or C1 on a saturday night" over here.. it's just idiots with overblown perceptions of both their car and their own ability terrorising other road users for kicks.


   Never been to a UK cruise... Now I know I'd never want to by the sounds of it... Thanks.

Miguel.


----------



## sfgtr (May 28, 2005)

god i hate having a job that mean's i can't sit my ass in front of a computer all day to have my say. zero and mick thanks for reading my post properly, as i said i dont think it's the most sensible thing ( not to sh!t hot at spelling so couldn't spell [don't condone] at the time), and i also said i'd love to track my car, but didn't realise you were a bunch of ELITIST SNOB'S on here, so i can't afford the extra for a track day, so i shouldn't own a gtr then!!!!!!!!
do me a favour and look around at any jap show next time, you'll notice if you remove your head's from your ass's long enough that there are a lot of people like myself who have always wanted to own a gtror such like car, and i know have the extream joy of doing so and being able to run and service it. all be it not able to use it to it's capable extent, i thought this forum was about people with the same thing in mind, open apreciation of the cars they love, not self opinonated elitist such as yourselfs disrespecting other peoples input.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

sfgtr said:


> god i hate having a job that mean's i can't sit my ass in front of a computer all day to have my say. zero and mick thanks for reading my post properly, as i said i dont think it's the most sensible thing ( not to sh!t hot at spelling so couldn't spell [don't condone] at the time), and i also said i'd love to track my car, but didn't realise you were a bunch of ELITIST SNOB'S on here, so i can't afford the extra for a track day, so i shouldn't own a gtr then!!!!!!!!
> do me a favour and look around at any jap show next time, you'll notice if you remove your head's from your ass's long enough that there are a lot of people like myself who have always wanted to own a gtror such like car, and i know have the extream joy of doing so and being able to run and service it. all be it not able to use it to it's capable extent, i thought this forum was about people with the same thing in mind, open apreciation of the cars they love, not self opinonated elitist such as yourselfs disrespecting other peoples input.


No one is saying that you shouldn't enjoy the car  ... just that street racing isn't condoned on here, that's all.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

sfgtr said:


> god i hate having a job that mean's i can't sit my ass in front of a computer all day to have my say. zero and mick thanks for reading my post properly, as i said i dont think it's the most sensible thing ( not to sh!t hot at spelling so couldn't spell [don't condone] at the time), and i also said i'd love to track my car, but didn't realise you were a bunch of ELITIST SNOB'S on here, so i can't afford the extra for a track day, so i shouldn't own a gtr then!!!!!!!!
> do me a favour and look around at any jap show next time, you'll notice if you remove your head's from your ass's long enough that there are a lot of people like myself who have always wanted to own a gtror such like car, and i know have the extream joy of doing so and being able to run and service it. all be it not able to use it to it's capable extent, i thought this forum was about people with the same thing in mind, open apreciation of the cars they love, not self opinonated elitist such as yourselfs disrespecting other peoples input.


a wise man once said

"theres a time and a place"


----------



## sfgtr (May 28, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ thats what i'm saying. my problem is with those people who assume that because they have the money to do certain things, then you should aswell, or else you shouldn't have the car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just because you may have more desposible income than me, makes you no more worthy or respectful of your car. or able to post stupid comments like "buy a shitter then"


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

did you not take a moment to think that the meaning might have been buy a shitter for the track?

that's what I thought it meant 

Simon


----------



## sfgtr (May 28, 2005)

could be, but why buy a sh!tter it's still the same price to partisipate, the only upside will be slightly less costs of upgrading parts, but then more will need to be done to even match a standard skyline experience. so all in all. still not worth doing, am trying to put some money away to go next year. will just have to keep saving


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I used to have huge amounts of fun in a 405 SRi at donnington, used to get through a set of brake pads every two events, tyres every 4 or 5. Cos it would cost so little to replace I wasn't afraid to 'give it death' in the corners and hence much fun was to be had 

Nerver took the skyline out for two reasons 1. fear of breaking something expensive. 2. binning it!

Simon


----------



## nismo22 (Jan 25, 2006)

Is that Matt's white GTR??


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

nismo22 said:


> Is that Matt's white GTR??


yes it is mate, by the sound of all these matts it wasn't a good night if your name was matt:chuckle:


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

sfgtr said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ thats what i'm saying. my problem is with those people who assume that because they have the money to do certain things, then you should aswell, or else you shouldn't have the car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just because you may have more desposible income than me, makes you no more worthy or respectful of your car. or able to post stupid comments like "buy a shitter then"


No. You missed the point totally.

Your post was essentially "street racing is dangerous, sure. But the thing is, I can't afford to race on the track, so I'll race on the street instead." That may not have been the meaning you intended to convey, but that's what it said.

The idiocy of such a standpoint has absolutely nothing to do with wealth.

There are lots of things that we all would like in life. No-one on here is (as far as I know) stratospherically wealthy, so we all have to make compromises in what we do and don't have. I would really like a nice limited edition Omega Speedmaster. Sadly, I don't have the £2.5k in disposable income to blow on one right now*. So I have two options. 1) Go without. 2) Rob someone else's.

It's not 'elitist' to frown upon someone who takes the second option.




* _cough_ vote tory _cough_


----------



## M.R32 (Oct 7, 2006)

quite an interesting thread.:chuckle: ive read both sides of it on here, and on psc.co.uk as i used to own a punto GT and i am a member on there. 

i dont like the "cruise" seen. i used to. i just have a genuine interest in cars and like to appreciate other peoples work and effort, without having to prove im the bigger man by showing off and racing. i see it so much from people my age, even friends. 

some guy on here really brought it home, he said "there will always be something faster" which is true.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

stu0x said:


> I would really like a nice limited edition Omega Speedmaster. Sadly, I don't have the £2.5k in disposable income to blow on one right now. So I have two options. 1) Go without. 2) Rob someone else's.


Sorry Stu, but I haven't got one either .......:chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

stu0x said:


> I would really like a nice limited edition Omega Speedmaster. Sadly, I don't have the £2.5k in disposable income to blow on one right now*.


I make do with a pair of crappy old Seamasters. :chuckle:


----------



## Zero (Jun 15, 2006)

stu0x said:


> No. You missed the point totally.
> 
> Your post was essentially "street racing is dangerous, sure. But the thing is, I can't afford to race on the track, so I'll race on the street instead." That may not have been the meaning you intended to convey, but that's what it said.
> 
> The idiocy of such a standpoint has absolutely nothing to do with wealth.


Nuff said. I'm out of this conversation


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Jazz


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Blimey not another street racing thread,

Thought this was covered... ahh well, may as well give my 2-cents

As I said on the last thread street racing in the UK is wrong imo I would never want to be responsible for leaving people without family members because I though it would be a laugh to race someone with the likes Wilma with little tommy in the baby seat on the roads as well

it all harps back to the time in my civic I went to overtake a lady in a merc I misjudged it as there was a car coming the other way too quickly for me to make it in time i braked to go back behind the merc, looked to my left to see the lady in a panic and slamming on the brakes herself!!! close call that one but it made me realise that many people on the road are merely competant at driving and street racing would just increase the chances of something going horribly wrong

sfgtr - don't really know where you are coming from mate... I am certainly no snob but would much rather save up and take a trip to the ring so what's your beef? 

Sev


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The conclusion to this thread is, if you drive like a kn0b* don't be surprised when it goes t1ts up.

It's only a shame it often involves other innocent people.:flame: 

T

*making no assumptions about age/sex here though I think we know what age and what sex causes most problems.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I don't know how many of you have seen the video with the white Integra, trying to perform the same stunt as the Surpa in the last scene-flying in F&F1 . . . . the two guys inside indeed take off in the air at high speed form a bump on a big street, the car comes down, the suspension collapses and the car hits the trees at 100kph . . . two blokes dead.

Will not post the link of that video, but when you have seen this, it resumes pretty well the situation outside on the streets.

don't let your wife&child or your mommy cry over your grave , only because you wanted to show of your ego in your car. . . ..


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Same type of asho*e as the one that posted this thread crashed into my TME as we did drive home from a 1/4mile event on sunday night(where i did the first place with the car in the streetlegal class @11.1sek),only because his brain was to stupid to check that the raceday was over,damage to my TME is over 30000€,lucky that we didn´t get hurt.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

God damn it, Evo, don't tell me your TME is in pieces . . . how did you react to that? Dem Arsch den Kopf eingeschlagen?:chairshot


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> God damn it, Evo, don't tell me your TME is in pieces . . . how did you react to that? Dem Arsch den Kopf eingeschlagen?:chairshot


Yes,the Mak is hardly damaged,but it will be repaired,had so much fun with that car,puts me everytime i drive it a big smile on my face,so i will repair it. Wanted to hit that asshol*s face really hard,but then there are problems with the law and the driving license,and i need my license 

here is some small videos from sunday afternoon:

Putfile - importracingde Aalen

YouTube - Thunderdohm1 Aalen Evo

and here is a pic of the crash,only 15 minutes after i did get the trophy for the fastest streetlegal car of the event:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Do you think you have a chassis bend, the doors can be replaced easy, how about the B-pillar?
What a shame a Bimmer taking out a such a rare car:chairshot 

good luck with the repairs and most of all nobody hurt.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

chassis itself is straight,i drove the car without doors after the crash,runs perfect in a straight line,underfloor is straight,roof is straight too,b-pillar and everything that is bend will go in new,incl a nice welded rollcage and hopefully some carbondoors(hope i can get some,but looks like i need to buy frp one´s).

Alex


----------



## sfgtr (May 28, 2005)

stuox my friend, unfortunatly it is you that is missing the point,
i said you can see why THEY not I street race it's not condoning just understanding why, somthing which seem's to be lacking on here . please take time to read properly not read what you want to see. i personaly like a LITTLE speed in MODERATION and in a SENSIBLE place, but NOT street racing, as i said before not all on here are eliteist but there are quite a few who look down on people like we are some sort of (sorry for the generalisation's) counsil estate lottery winner moving into the posh estate.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

bimmers horseshoe didn't work then


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

stu0x said:


> I would really like a nice limited edition Omega Speedmaster. Sadly, I don't have the £2.5k in disposable income to blow on one right now*. So I have two options. 1) Go without. 2) Rob someone else's



You could always save up :chuckle:

The salaries in the MET are better than the counties :chuckle:


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

I went through last sunday night in the Micra on my way home (only live 2 minutes away) and I saw a couple of black hatchbacks racing round the motorway island, the Astra narrowly beating the other round the outside. There were also a couple of Volvo estate 'pace cars' circulating so maybe it was after the event. Proper boy racer paradise up there. 

I'd owned my GTST for 4 years yesterday and i've enjoyed every minute in it and haven't been anywhere near its limit. I can't afford to trackday it (or total it by being a pr!ck on public roads) but it doesn't mean I don't enjoy it. It's tucked up safe like my NCD.  

I reckon that one's going to take some explaining. If the insurance company have any sort of claim investigation nouse then their money's safe in the bank. Maybe you could argue it was at 40mph (er..) 
I don't suppose it's helped having guestimate speeds banded about, and the police would have been out with the tape and chalk no doubt. Glad it's not me.



> "you can see why THEY not I street race"


No, I can't *see why*. Or is it to be braver/better/faster/harder/rebellious, rather than that the alternatives are too expensive?


----------

